# معلومات علمية رائعة عن مغارة جعيتا بلصور و فيديو



## مورا مارون (30 أبريل 2009)

*




*​ 
*مغارة جعيتا (بالإنجليزية: Jeita Grotto) هي عبارة عن مغارة ذات تجاويف وشعاب ضيقة، وردهات وهياكل وقاعات نحتتها الطبيعة، وتسربت اليها المياه الكلسية من مرتفعات لبنان لتشكل مع مرور الزمن عالماً من القباب والمنحوتات والأشكال والتكوينات العجيبة. يعتبرها اللبنانيون جوهرة السياحة اللبنانية ، وقد توالى على اكتشافها عبر التاريخ رواد أجانب ومغامرون لبنانيون .*​ 

*مغارة جعيتا هي من المعالم المهمة في لبنان *
*تتكون هذه المغارة من المغارة العليا والمغارة السفلى*​ 
*تقع مغارة جعيتا بوادي نهر الكلب على بعد نحو 20 كلم شمال بيروت ، وتتكون من طبقتين، الطبقة أو المغارة العليا والمغارة السفلى.*​ 
*



*
*المغارة العليا *​ 
*هي عبارة عن ترسبات كلسية رسمة لوحة رائعة في هذه المغارة*
*كأن يد نحات نحتتها بمنتهى الجمال *​ 

*افتتحت المغارة العليا منها في يناير 1969، بعد أن تم اكتشافها عام 1958 وتأهيلها للزيارة على يد المهندس والفنان والنحات اللبناني غسان كلينك . وذلك في احتفالية موسيقية أقيمت داخلها اعدها خصيصاً لهذه المناسبة الموسيقار الفرنسي فرنسوا بايل . وشهدت المغارة العليا بعد فترة مهرجاناً موسيقياً مماثلاً في شهر نوفمبر من العام عينه، عزفت فيه مقطوعات عالمية للموسيقار الألماني كارل هاينز شتوكهاوزن. وتتميز هذه الطبقة من المغارة بأنها تمنح زوارها متعة السير على الاقدام لمسافة، بعد عبور نفق يبلغ طوله حوالي 120 متر ، ليطل في الممرات بعد ذلك على الأقبية العظيمة الارتفاع، والموزعة فيها الأغوار بالاضافة إلى الصواعد والهوابط والاعمدة الكلسية وما إليها من اشكال مبهرة.*​ 
*وهذه صور للمغارة العليا:*​


*



*​ 
*



*​ 

*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 

*أما المغارة السفلى: فهي عبارة عن بحيرة لم يكتشف منها الا القليل "كلما ابتعدت عن الباب الأمامي انخفظت درجة الحرارة"*​ 
*يعود تاريخ اكتشاف الجزء السفلي من المغارة إلى ثلاثينات القرن ال19 مع رحلة للمبشر الاميركي وليام طومسون. وكان طومسون قد توغل فيها حوالي 50 متراً. وبعد أن اطلق النار من بندقية الصيد التي كان يحملها وأدرك من خلال الصدى الذي احدثه صوت إطلاق النار أنه للمغارة امتداداً جوفياً على جانب كبير من الاهمية.*​ 
*وهذه صور لها:*
*



*​ 
*طبعا لا يمكن رؤية داخل المغارة السفلى الا بواسطة قوارب خاصة*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*
** وبعد مضي بضع سنوات على تلك الحادثة، قرر اثنان من مهندسي «شركة اشغال مياه بيروت»، وهما «و. ج. ماكسويل» و«هـ. ج. هاكسلي»، واثنان من اصدقائهما، ومن بينهما القس «دانيال بلس» مدير الكلية الانجيلية السورية آنذاك، وهي التي اصبحت في ما بعد الجامعة الأميركية في بيروت، استكشاف نبع نهر الكلب، وهو النبع الذي يُغذي بيروت بمياه الشرب. فقام الفريق برحلتين استكشافيتين داخل المغارة وتوغل فيها حتى مسافة نحو 800 متر عام 1873، فيما بلغ مسافة 1060 مترا في العام التالي.*
*وعلى غرار ما كان يفعله وما زال يفعله الكثيرون من المستكشفين في العالم، سمى اعضاء الفريق احد الصواعد العملاقة، ويقع على بعد نحو 625 مترا من مدخل المغارة «عمود ماكسويل» على اسم رئيس الفريق. وفي موضع يقع على بعد نحو 200 متر من الاول، اطلقوا عليه اسم «مجمع الآلهة»، من دونوا اسماءهم وتاريخ استكشافهم على صحيفة من الورق وجعلوها في قنينة ووضعوا القنينة على رأس صاعد آخر. ومع مرور الزمن كست المياه القنينة بقشرة كلسية فاحكمت ختمها الى الابد وجعلتها جزءاً من الصاعد، وهي لا تزال في موضعها حتى اليوم.*
*وتوالت الرحلات الاستكشافية داخل المغارة ابتداء من عام 1892 بهدف التعرف على شبكة الانفاق الجوفية التي تتألف منها بشكل افضل وأدق، بحيث بلغ طول الانفاق التي امكن استكشافها حتى عام 1940 ما يناهز 1750 مترا. وكان جميع الذين قاموا بهذه الاستكشافات في ذلك الوقت من الجنسيات الانجليزية والأميركية والفرنسية.*
*المستكشفون اللبنانيون *​ 
** غير ان مراحل استكشاف مغارة جعيتا شهدت تحولاً جذرياً ابتداء من اربعينات القرن العشرين وحتى اليوم. فقد انتقلت الشعلة الى اجيال من المستكشفين اللبنانيين، ولا سيما اعضاء «النادي اللبناني للتنقيب عن المغاور» الذي اسسه عام 1951 المنقب اللبناني الاول ليونيل غرة. وقد قام المنقبون اللبنانيون منذ ذلك الحين، ومن خلال جمعياتهم المختلفة، بدراسة الموقع دراسة تميزت بالانتظام والدقة والمنهجية، واخذ عمق المغارتين المستكشفتين يزداد يوماً بعد يوم حتى بات طول الدهاليز المكثفة حالياً يصل الى حدود التسعة كيلومترات.*
*تقتصر زيارة مغارة جعيتا السفلى على عبور نحو 600 متر من اصل نحو 6910 امتار، تم استكشافها حتى الآن. وتتم في قوارب صغيرة تنقل الزائر عبر مسطح مائي متعرج يقطع سكونه هدير المياه الجوفية وتحيط به اعمدة من الصواعد والنوازل التي نحتت فيها الطبيعة على مدى ملايين السنين. ويقف على مدخل المغارة (حارس الزمن) وهو اضخم منحوتة في الشرق الاوسط بارتفاع 6 امتار و60 سنتم وبوزن 75 طناً.*​ 
*



*​ 

*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*الرجاء الدخول من اجل التصويت*​ 
*تصويتكم المكثُف يؤهّل مغارة جعيتا للإنضمام إلى عجائب الدنيا السبع، ويتم التصويت إلكترونيّ على الموقع التالي:*​ 
*http://www.new7wonders.com/*​ 
*مصدر المعلومات:*
*من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة*​ 
*من موقع*​ 
*http://www.lebanon.com/tourism/jeita.htm*​ 

*.....شاهد الفيديو.......*



* هل أنت مهتم ببلد **الأرز**لبنان؟** ستجد الكثير من المعلومات عنه في **بوابة لبنان**.*​


----------



## fouad78 (30 أبريل 2009)

انشالله يا مورا تنجح وتدخل مغارة جعيتا​ 
وأنا شخصيا صوت
الصفحة تفتح بنسخ الرابط ولصقه في أعلى صفحة​ 
طريقة التصويت:​ 
في منتصف الصفحة الأولى​ 




​ 

ستفتح الصفحة الخاصة في التصويت يجب وضع الإيميل الصحيح​ 





​ 

ومن ثم إختاروا الإختيار الرابع caves​ 
لكن عليكم أن تختاروا سبع إختيارات
لتملأوا العجائب السبعة كلها بحسب ما تراها مناسبة​ 




​ 





​ 





​ 

إملأ الحروف​ 





​ 

المرحلة قبل الأخيرة​ 





​ 

إذا لم تكن مسجلا في الموقع سيطلب منك التسجيل بأن تضع إسمك وبلدك...إلخ
ومن ثم بعد الإنتهاء سيطلب منك التأكد من الإيميل الذي وضعته لتأكد التصويت وعندما تفتح الإيميل ستجد رسالة بها رابط دوس على الرابط وسيكون تصويتك مفعل​ 
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا مورا مارون على هذه المعلومات

ربنا يحمي لبنان وشعب لبنان من زمرة الأشرار


فلبنان هو الشعلة المضيئة الباقية فى الشرق الأوسط 
*


----------



## bashaeran (30 أبريل 2009)

*معلومة مهمة وشكرا على التعب *


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أبريل 2009)

معلومات هامه جدا يا مورا 

ميررررررررسى كتير على المعلومه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (30 أبريل 2009)

مشكورة يا مورا على تعبك

ربنا يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى كتير يا مورا على المعلومات والمغاره الروعه دى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Ferrari (30 أبريل 2009)

شكراً يا مورا على المعلومات الجميلة

والمغارة الاجمل والصور الرائعة

الرب يبارك حياتِك
​


----------



## BishoRagheb (30 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يامورا علي تعبك
ربنا يعوضك ويحفظ البلاد​


----------



## vetaa (30 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع جميل خالص وشكل المغاره راااااائع جدا
موجودة الصور بتاعتها فى قسم الصور وكتير عجبتهم

ميرسى يا مورا
لبنان دايما رااااااااائعه
يا بختك يا كليمو هنحقد عليك هههههههه
*


----------



## samy adl (30 أبريل 2009)

معلومة مهمة و جميل وصور رائعه وخياليه وفعلا تعتبر من عجائب الدونيا 
وشكرا على التعب ​


----------



## مورا مارون (1 مايو 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> انشالله يا مورا تنجح وتدخل مغارة جعيتا​
> وأنا شخصيا صوت
> الصفحة تفتح بنسخ الرابط ولصقه في أعلى صفحة​
> طريقة التصويت:​
> ...







​


----------



## مورا مارون (1 مايو 2009)

samy adl قال:


> معلومة مهمة و جميل وصور رائعه وخياليه وفعلا تعتبر من عجائب الدونيا
> وشكرا على التعب ​




شكرا لمرورك وردك

الرب يباركك​


----------



## مورا مارون (1 مايو 2009)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *شكرا مورا مارون على هذه المعلومات
> 
> ربنا يحمي لبنان وشعب لبنان من زمرة الأشرار
> 
> ...





​


----------



## مورا مارون (1 مايو 2009)

bashaeran قال:


> *معلومة مهمة وشكرا على التعب *





​


----------



## مورا مارون (1 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات هامه جدا يا مورا
> 
> ميررررررررسى كتير على المعلومه
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​





​


----------



## مورا مارون (1 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> مشكورة يا مورا على تعبك
> 
> ربنا يباركك





​


----------



## مورا مارون (1 مايو 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> ميرسى كتير يا مورا على المعلومات والمغاره الروعه دى
> ربنا يباركك​





​


----------



## مورا مارون (1 مايو 2009)

Ferrari قال:


> شكراً يا مورا على المعلومات الجميلة
> 
> والمغارة الاجمل والصور الرائعة
> 
> ...





​


----------



## مورا مارون (1 مايو 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> شكرا يامورا علي تعبك
> ربنا يعوضك ويحفظ البلاد​





​


----------



## monygirl (1 مايو 2009)

*ثانكس على الصور والمعلومات *
*الجميلة *​


----------



## مورا مارون (1 مايو 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *موضوع جميل خالص وشكل المغاره راااااائع جدا
> موجودة الصور بتاعتها فى قسم الصور وكتير عجبتهم
> 
> ميرسى يا مورا
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه

احقدي ياختي 

حد حايشك

ما هوالمشرف الوحيد اللبناني
بيناتكون 

و رح تجلطوه 

هههههههههههه
​


----------



## وليم تل (2 مايو 2009)

شكرا مورا
على المعلومات الرائعة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## مورا مارون (3 مايو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مورا
> على المعلومات الرائعة
> ودمتى بود​




وليم شرفني مرورك
​


----------



## lahlouba (3 مايو 2009)

I;ve been there last year and i watched every scene in the previous pics .. it is identical to what's in the photo maybe more beautiful....


----------



## مورا مارون (3 مايو 2009)

u welcome
​


----------



## الأخت مايا (5 مايو 2009)

وانا يا مورا صوتت  وفعلا مغارة جعيتا من اجمل الاشياء 

لملا زرتها حسيت حالي بعالم الخيال

شكرا لك وللمعلومات

سلام المسيح


----------



## مورا مارون (6 مايو 2009)




----------



## أرزنا (19 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام المسيح

شكرا مورا على الموضوع


----------



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جدا
موضوع جميل جدا  
سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## مورا مارون (31 أكتوبر 2010)

الرب يباركك وشكرا لتذكيري بلموضوع ​


----------



## mora 2009 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسى يا قمر 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا يا  مورا  على الملعومة ربنا يبركيك


----------



## مورا مارون (3 نوفمبر 2010)

your welcome​


----------



## Coptic Man (3 نوفمبر 2010)

معلومات جديدة ومغارة رووعة في الجمال

شكرا يا مورا

وانشاء الله تبقي من عجائب الدنيا السبع الجديدة


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*تحففففففففه يا مورا
ربنا خلقلنا كل شىء جميل 
ميرررسى يا قمررر*


----------



## christianbible5 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسي الك اختي ربنا يبارك عمرك...


----------



## مورا مارون (8 نوفمبر 2010)

انشالله من عجايب الدنيا السبعة​


----------



## HappyButterfly (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*موضوع رائع اوى يا مورا
ميرسى لك كتير يا قمر
ربنا يبارك تعبك
*​


----------



## MAJI (12 نوفمبر 2010)

اول مرة رأيت صورة مغارة جعيتا في قاموس الانكليزي العربي لمنير البعلبكي منذ زمن بعييييد واعجبت بها
انها فعلا طبيعة خلابة ونادرة
شكرا على المعلومات والصور
الرب يباركك


----------



## مورا مارون (29 أبريل 2011)




----------

